# BOW SAFE: Archers Notice Don't Forget Your Protective Gear



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Archery & Bowhunting Injury & Safety Stats.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Too bad these things won't stop a broken arrow....


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

I have one of these ProTX gloves, and while it is extremely comfortable to wear, I have my doubts that it will actually stop a carbon arrow from harpooning my hand with a million pointy shards. But I flex my arrows after every shot and I wear my glove. What more can I do?


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Only 6% chance? Thats like getting run over buy a bus and dump truck at the same time, going to get your mail.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

well its techincally 6/100 people. If you think that you wont be part of the 6 you're probably fine.


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea, OSHA is invading my hobbies as well! If someone is so worried about getting hurt shooting their bow then maybe they need to go back and reclaim their seat on the couch. Next thing that someone will start pushing is a face shield because "what if your arrow shatters and some carbon comes back at you!" No thanks. No face shield, no steel toe boots, and no glove. If you really think that a Kevlar glove is going to protect you hand then you need you head examined. You might not be able to shoot through a bullet proof vest but you can sure stab through it!

Rant over


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

curt514 said:


> Yea, OSHA is invading my hobbies as well! If someone is so worried about getting hurt shooting their bow then maybe they need to go back and reclaim their seat on the couch. Next thing that someone will start pushing is a face shield because "what if your arrow shatters and some carbon comes back at you!" No thanks. No face shield, no steel toe boots, and no glove. If you really think that a Kevlar glove is going to protect you hand then you need you head examined. You might not be able to shoot through a bullet proof vest but you can sure stab through it!
> 
> Rant over


Try putting a knife through my kevlar plates. You should do a little more analysis into what this is actually protecting.


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

If a glove was made of Kevlar plates then it wouldn't really flex and move like a glove then would it? If you want to spend your money on it then go ahead but trying to bluff everyone into buying one is just marketing BS. Why not just go the the resonance festival and buy a glove from a suit of armor. At least then you would look like a shinny dork.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

actually its renaissance and shiney, but hey you know, you know everythign dont you?

I was talking about the fact that this glove isn't trying to protect you from the broadhead metal, its the broken carbon fiber shafts. And no im not endorsing their product, just saying that it's probably not protecting you from what you KNOW it is. But go ahead and live in ignorant bliss.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been shooting carbon arrows for something over 13 years at the tune of 15,000 shots and more per year and have yet to have a carbon arrow bust, break, shatter or whatever else at the shot. I can't truthfully say I check each arrow after each shot, but do check those that hit something solid or that slap together in the target. 

Feel better with a glove, use one. 

Kelvar and other "bullet proof" material come in graded affairs. That which will stop a .45 may not stop a .22 and vice versa. Those of insert plates are to desperse the power of the hit, like keep the chest from being broken. Skid hits on bullet proof vests/jackets are not pleasant - can burn like H___. For sure if you were to be hit hard enough to knock you down, you don't get up like those shown in movies. How many can say they jumped up to battle on after you got the Sh__ knocked out of you? Damn! It's hard enough just to breath!

Of arrows, the supposedly nock buster points have proven to penetrate some of the bullet proof vest/jackets.
If most would note of pictures of our brave men over seas, they are were flack jackets that stop most everything.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Im just buying this because I wear gloves anyways, I figured why not the extra protection?


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

curt514 said:


> Yea, OSHA is invading my hobbies as well! If someone is so worried about getting hurt shooting their bow then maybe they need to go back and reclaim their seat on the couch. Next thing that someone will start pushing is a face shield because "what if your arrow shatters and some carbon comes back at you!" No thanks. No face shield, no steel toe boots, and no glove. If you really think that a Kevlar glove is going to protect you hand then you need you head examined. You might not be able to shoot through a bullet proof vest but you can sure stab through it!
> 
> Rant over


Damn, man. They're just statistics, nobody is making you do anything to protect yourself.


----------



## Shult (Jul 3, 2013)

This is the dumbest argument ever… either wear it or don't. Personally I think my hand will be the last off my worries if one explodes but why fight over something so stupid.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

The glove won't stop carbon splinters...


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

Chopayne said:


> actually its renaissance and shiney, but hey you know, you know everythign dont you?
> 
> I was talking about the fact that this glove isn't trying to protect you from the broadhead metal, its the broken carbon fiber shafts. And no im not endorsing their product, just saying that it's probably not protecting you from what you KNOW it is. But go ahead and live in ignorant bliss.


Sometimes auto correct on smart phones decide that they know better then you. Am I a perfect speller or claim to know everything, no. Never have and never will. But starting a thread and trying to "scare" people into buying a product is BS. I would wager that you have a much better chance of being in a car wreck then having an arrow explode into your hand but do you drive around with a full face helmet and neck collar every time? Not likely.


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

Mr. Man said:


> Damn, man. They're just statistics, nobody is making you do anything to protect yourself.


Yea but if this is repeated enough then all of a sudden the media will go over board and it will be just like everything else. There was a thread on here last week saying that in Illinois it was against the law to even have a bow in your car with out a cam lock in it. Really, are drive by bow shootings a real danger. 
All the BS law get started somewhere and all it takes is one moron to go over board and then the rest of us are screwed. 
And I was not really having a good day yesterday! Could you tell?


----------



## LeeBo337 (Feb 25, 2013)

ShootingEdgeTec said:


> Archery & Bowhunting Injury & Safety Stats.
> View attachment 1711696


I wonder if this is a mutant statistic though. That is, if string slap is an "injury" I would like to know the percentage of archers with more serious injuries such as those involving blood or bones. I suspect if string slap is removed, it drops to less than 1%. 

OTOH, I read that about 33% of archers who don't use a fall restraint system have a serious injury while hunting.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Be safe in the woods this week. Don't Forget your Safety Gear for your next hunt or bowhunt. Visit

www.bowsafe.com


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Keep this thread going in a effort to help prevent all bowhunting injuries. Not just to the hand. Please share your stories and help encourage your friends and family to be safe out in the woods each and every hour and day. Have fun and remember BOW SAFE as you head out.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

A close family friend and principle to my kids got injured on his bowhunt for elk this weekend. Here is the link http://www.ksl.com/?sid=26796277&ni...gored-by-antler&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-4


Elk hunter accidentally gored by antler
By McKenzie Romero
September 10th, 2013 @ 8:45am

VERNAL � A Lehi man is recovering after he accidentally gored himself on the antlers of an elk he had just shot.

Bradley Greenwood, 51, was hunting in the Davenport Draw area of Diamond Mountain early Saturday when he took down the large elk. When Greenwood attempted to roll the animal over, an antler penetrated his face, the Uintah County Sheriff's Office reported.

Greenwood managed to call emergency dispatch about 9:11 a.m., reporting that his neck was swelling and it was becoming difficult to breathe.

He was treated at the scene and then flown to Ashley Regional Medical Center. He was later transported to a Salt Lake City hospital for surgery. 


We need to remember to hunt in pairs and carry a cell phone and a first aid kit. We are lucky to have him with us. Praying he gets back on his feet and out hunting again very soon. We are all missing him at school this week.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are two incidences within the last week which have been shared with us. 

I had an Easton FMJ explode on me last night as I released, without significant injury , but it scared me! Your product looked like the safety I need. Thank-you, Craig 

I do hold the bow in my left hand and after putting a fragmented arrow into it 2 weeks ago I thought this glove would be a good investment.
Rob


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

In our effort to help you all be Bow Safe this season. We have a Black Friday Sale going on with our archery/hunting store. 

We have a great sale going on with our Protx Hand Guards. Here is the latest colors. 
















To orders your's visit www.saveoutdoorsports.com or www.tednugentsspiritwildmall.com


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

To help you be Bow Safe in your Treestand. Check out the Treestand Accessories we have on our Black Friday Sale on www.saveoutdoorsports.com and www.tednugentsspiritwildmall.com


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure about you guys. But I am getting tired of losing hunting buds and bloodbrothers cause they fall out of a try. Just another reminder. Be Bow Safe in the woods today and every day. 

To help you be Bow Safe in your Treestand. Check out the Treestand Accessories we have on our Black Friday Sale on www.saveoutdoorsports.com and www.tednugentsspiritwildmall.com


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Any close calls you guys want to share and talk about. The end goal of us all is Prevent any injury's or accidents. Please share and invite your friends and family to this Thread.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

straight from the site. ive searched and cant find a single thing on it to prove it does anything at all.. any links to videos of a confessional ?
WARNING 

Intended to reduce potential risk of injury to the back of the hand from misfired arrows. May not prevent all injuries. Cut resistant not cut proof. Puncture resistant not puncture proof. Sharp pointed or high velocity projectiles can penetrate Kevlar armor. Not liable for misuse.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Just a reminder as you get ready to go out. Be Bow Safe this weekend.*

Just a reminder as you get ready to go out. Be Bow Safe this weekend. 



ShootingEdgeTec said:


> BOW SAFE: Archers Notice Don't Forget Your Protective Gear
> 
> Here we can talk about safety. Be reminded to be safe and help others be safe.
> View attachment 1711662


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

is that a no??


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> straight from the site. ive searched and cant find a single thing on it to prove it does anything at all.. any links to videos of a confessional ?
> WARNING
> 
> Intended to reduce potential risk of injury to the back of the hand from misfired arrows. May not prevent all injuries. Cut resistant not cut proof. Puncture resistant not puncture proof. Sharp pointed or high velocity projectiles can penetrate Kevlar armor. Not liable for misuse.


A bit like a helmet Forest, it doesn't guarantee that you won't get injured but it can't hurt. I use one of their gloves and actually like shooting with it.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

maybe but why not just flex before shooting ?
is there anyone thats had one save them before ?
every time i see a arrow thru a hand i cringe, had it mess my shooting up even , im interested in the product but does it work si what im trying to figure out how is it safer than flexing arrows before shooting?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I use one and I still flex my arrows. If it does help when the unexpected happens then it is a small price to pay and in the meantime the glove only helps my shooting.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Protx Hand Guard saved a 15 year old archer from an injury to his hand.*

Here is one case since we developed our Protx Hand Guard where it has saved some one from an injury. 

One of them accorded during a 3-d pop up shoot at the Western Hunting and Conservation Expo. Which took place in February of 2011. 

The range was in front of large bleachers, their was a crowed forming to hear Ted Nugent speak and shot his bow. We had provided 10 Protx Hand Guards for the archers to use on the range. About 45 mins before Ted Nugent spoke. 

Witness reported, a 15 year old young man was shooting with 3 other archers. It was not uncommon on the range to hear arrows break and go down range. Many of us did not pay attention to the arrows breaking/misfiring on the range. This 15 year old archer, was on his 3 or 4th target when he had a arrow break/misfire. It made a sound of hitting flesh, which caught our attention, we seen the arrow deflect off his left hand gripping the bow. It went on a 45 deg angle in front of him. The 15 year old archer did not respond to his left hand which had just gotten hit by the arrow. The guys running the range stopped him to check him. They reported no damage to his hand and that he was wearing the Protx Hand Guard. The archer said he felt nothing, had they not stopped him he would have never known it had hit/deflected off his left hand gripping his bow. He did notice the arrow break/misfire when he shot it. 

Anthony, our Sales and Marketing Manager, later talked to some witnesses and inspected the provided Protx Hand Guards. None of them, as he expected, showed any sign of an impact from any broken/misfired arrows. Which is standard with our Testing we have done. 

Watch arrows shot into the Protx Kevlar Armored Hand Guard.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> maybe but why not just flex before shooting ?
> is there anyone thats had one save them before ?
> every time i see a arrow thru a hand i cringe, had it mess my shooting up even , im interested in the product but does it work si what im trying to figure out how is it safer than flexing arrows before shooting?


Yes. We just shared a story of one on the above post to answer your question. Watch our video to see us test it and explain how to prevent/avoid a injury in the first place. 

Flexing your arrows is a great start. Buy may I recommend a few more things to do. All share them in another post below.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone who has commented on here. Please read over the information here and comment back on other areas you all think and consider how a arrow can become misfired and injury the hand or arm.

Shooting Edge Technology, LLC in the design and development of the ProTX Kevlar Armored Hand Guard reached out to industry experts in just how these injuries occur.

During our consulting time with them, we learned that it’s not only necessary to visually inspect and flex test every arrow after every shot. We learned that broken/misfired arrows occur for many reasons. Some of which have been addressed here, some have not! We are going to address some of these other reasons why an arrow is broken or misfired. These experts provided incredible expertise and have fully endorsed this hand guard in preventing injuries from broken/misfired arrows.

We also have test results and engineering that supports our comments and others in regards to how the ProTX Kevlar Armored Hand Guard can protect the back of the hand from carbon shards and sharp objects.

Please feel free to ask specific questions in regards to the hand guard or how broken/misfired arrows occur and watch for future posts on answers for how these occur. Here is a list of common reasons why:

-Under-spined arrow

-Broken arrow prior to shot

-Broken nock

-Arrow too short

-Arrow jammed between rest and riser

-Arrow falls off nock serving

-Excessive torque at bow grip

-Inconsistent contact with bow grip

-Rest not properly adjusted

-Excessive cam lean causing string derailment

-Dry firing of bow

-Bow not serviced properly

-Premature release

-Release breaks

-Broken strings/cables

-Limb failure

-Cam failure

-Shooter not properly trained

-Excessive mental fatigue, not taking a break every 5 shots, if you can't remember your last five shots and the results, take a break. 

-Improper Shooter Conditioning

-Improper Draw Length


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Lets add physical fatigue to our list of why a arrow becomes broken or misfired.


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 19, 2013)

Why people will shoot their own hand?... Can't imagine....


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> Why people will shoot their own hand?... Can't imagine....


LOL. I can't imagine why to. It is usually a freak accident when it happens.


----------



## mabuckstr (Jan 29, 2005)

Personally, I don't wear this glove....I should! I used to have a small bow shop. I had two customers have arrows go thru their hand! One had the shaft shatter and those hundreds of fibers shot thru his hand! Have you ever seen the zig-zag cut the doctors make trying to find all those fibers? Right across your palm! They still didn't get em all, had to cut some more out later. The other shaft broke semi-clean. That one cookie punched his hand. Fortunately, I think it went thru the webbing between his thumb and finger so it didn't break any bones. I had at least a couple arrows break at the target or were broken as I pulled em out when tuning bows. Seemed alright when shot....???

Trust me, this is NOT a bad idea!


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

what about shooting aluminum arrows?


----------



## KMBH (Aug 6, 2012)

I will shoot arrows that weigh less than 460.234578 grains. I read on Archery talk that they do not penetrate. If that does not work, I will stick Rage broadheads on them.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*I'm ok....but my bow not so much.Thank​you*

straight from the site. ive searched and cant find a single thing on it to prove it does anything at all.. any links to videos of a confessional ?
WARNING 

Intended to reduce potential risk of injury to the back of the hand from misfired arrows. May not prevent all injuries. Cut resistant not cut proof. Puncture resistant not puncture proof. Sharp pointed or high velocity projectiles can penetrate Kevlar armor. Not liable for misuse.[/QUOTE]

*I'm ok....but my bow not so much.Thank​you*

Hi All

Well i received my glove over 6 months ago and when at my archery club i got comments like ....well I've been shooting 20 years and never needed one..and that wont stop a broadhead !Then i see others using an old work glove..? what would that even stop. First of all Dick its not supposed to stop a broadhead it stops a broken arrow,and in 20 years bows have changed now shooting 70 lbs. at 198 fps.So as promised when i purchased 2 gloves one for me one for my nephew i posted your details on my clubs notice board along with your business cards so as others might see since in an AUD$50 investment,well let me tell you 2 weeks ago i lent someone an arrow to shoot with and after a few shoots he gave it back to me 3 shoots later the arrow broke at the nock end 3’’ down the shaft when released,the arrow vane end ended up 10 ft away the point end missed the target at 40ft away. Who knows if the arrow hit my hand as it happened so fast. I found splinters in the target area as the arrow shattered on impact.

Now a week later while shooting at home at 20 yard target 5 shoots all good. Then while at full draw and aiming BANG.......! My bow blew up top limb splintered hitting my bow sight and smashing that, so how close was that to my gloved hand who can tell but i did have 2 small carbon splinters between my fingers!

I had to look for the broken pieces of my bow that were scattered about 15 feet all around.

I survived unharmed had glasses on armguard and PROTX KEVLAR GLOVE on. Had to check in the car mirror to see if any splinters were in my face..let me tell you when it happens it happens loud and fast..............

THANKYOU: for taking the time and effort in developing a protective glove for archers. IT WORKS


Please see photos. 









BOW PSE STINGER 3G AT 70LBS .30’’ DRAW

ARROW EASTERN POWERFLIGHT 340gn

New bow is on its way $500 new arrow$15 New hand priceless 

Please fell free to use the email in anyway you see fit & hope this helps others see the sense in buying your glove.

Many thanks

Paul 

Western Australia


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

The Bow Hunt is approaching, there is no better time than NOW to start preparing. As you consider your plans to prepare. 

Take a few days and plan to be BOW SAFE. 

Here is the BOW SAFE: Archers Notice Don't Forget Your Protective Gear Safety Check List. 









You can visit the following websites for your Protective Gear
www.bowsafe.com

For a ProTX Kevlar Armored Hand Guard
www.shootingedgetech.com or http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/protx-hand-guards-c-434_763_767.html









For a ARM GUARD 
http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/armguards-c-434_763_764.html









For a FULL BODYHARNESS 
http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/harnesses-c-435_364_370.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*As you prepare for the hunt don't forget your Protective Gear*









As you prepare for that huge whitetail make sure to remember your Protective Gear. 

Find your Protective Gear by going to our website at 

www.saveoutdoorsports.com or www.shootingedgetech.com 

Come, Shop, Save, Support.


----------

